# Mini S- Mile Marker



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

A few pics and a brief description of a recent setup I put together.

The inspiration for this tank was a simple stretch of highway that I saw on a recent road trip, thus the name. Many times we pass pieces of highway that have interesting arrangements of rock, plant and wood that catch your eye. I tried to do something a little different and create a powerful combination in a small space.

*Specs:*
*Mini S* - ~3 gallons
*Light* - 2x9 watt CF
*Filter* - Red Sea Nano
*Hardscape* - Moss rock, Manzanita driftwood, Pool filter sand
*Flora* - Anubias barteri var. nana 'petite', Ophiopogon japonica, Subwassertang, Taxiplyllum sp. 'peacock moss' 
*Fauna* - Poecilia reticulata


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I like it! Simple, but yet creative and different. The moss will look nice once it grows in a bit more.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

ahh the beauty of simplicity! great job!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Jdinh04,
Thanks, tried to take a different approach here, especially with the oversized rock

Chadly,
Yes, sometimes that's all you need. thanks!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

very nice


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

a 3gal?? wow that looks amazing .. I wish I had 1/10th the tallent that some of the members here do!


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

wow. when it grows in, its gonna be a fantastic


----------



## FBG (Jan 2, 2006)

I believe that you have... mando grass in this aquarium? At least that is the scientific name for it. "Ophiopogon japonica" 

It'll look awesome when everything fills in. ^.^ 
I assume that the Mando grass is in a pot with just its roots in the water? (that is what it looks like in the third picture.)


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. 

Yes it's Mondo Grass and it's tied to one of the branches with just the roots in the water as you saw it clearly in pic 3.


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

Very nice. I like the substrate you chose. It really complements the hardscape and looks very natural. Are you using excel for carbon or is this a non co2 tank?

Jeremy


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

jeremy1 said:


> Very nice. I like the substrate you chose. It really complements the hardscape and looks very natural. Are you using excel for carbon or is this a non co2 tank?
> 
> Jeremy


Thanks. Yes I was dosing a few drops of excel daily.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Your work never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Newt!


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

This just proves that you don't have to follow any aquascaping principles to create an awesome design! Good job houseofcards.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks much Dryn.


----------

